# Olympic U.S. sailor missing off Florida



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Coast Guard: 2012 Olympic sailor missing off Florida coast | Fox News


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Still missing this morning as per the news. Hope it's just a case of a dink adrift for some reason. In another thread, the discussion is about tethering. Perhaps that should apply to long dink trips as well. I often see people STANDING in their dinks skipping across the water, holding the painter like a ski tow rope in one hand and the tiller in the other. This seems like a very stupid thing to do.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

smurphny said:


> I often see people STANDING in their dinks skipping across the water, holding the painter like a ski tow rope in one hand and the tiller in the other. This seems like a very stupid thing to do.


Standeruppers are temporary humans. I'm an atheist so I sit down because this life is the best its gunna get.

Mark


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I guess they suspended the search. What a shame.


----------

